# Message not sent : Postfix



## best (Aug 3, 2009)

Hallo,

i try sending a message from browser. (i'm using squirrelmail).
and then check it in the inbox. but the message was not sent to the destination email.

this is the log from tail -f /var/log/maillog

```
Aug  3 09:07:45 portal postfix/error[19178]: 509972E187: to=<fta@dim.esdm.go.id>, relay=none, delay=28, delays=0.11/28/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, 
status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Operation timed out)
```

Need help..


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 3, 2009)

The problem's quite obvious. The mail is deferred since it can't connect to 127.0.0.1:10024. If you're running a filter (port 10024 seems like amavsid-new), make sure it is up and running.


----------

